# Comment modifier "à propos de ce Mac" ?



## Apple.Geek (2 Janvier 2017)

Tout est dans le titre  Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre  Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur


Pourquoi faire, explique toi ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (2 Janvier 2017)

C'est juste pour mon plaisir perso (peut-être un peu un délire [emoji23][emoji23]), me mettre en processeur des Xeon à 18 cœurs... Oui je sais c'est inutile mais bon


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2017)

*Apple.Geek*



Apple.Geek a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre



Il suffit de modifier la désignation des choses :





​pour modifier la signification des choses (« Précis de Facintosh ») 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Apple.Geek*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment on fait ça ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Comment on fait ça ?



Faut choisir "configuration sur mesure" quand tu achètes ton Mac sur l'AppleStore, et appuyer la touche alt avant de choisir les options, pour faire apparaître celles qui sont masquées par défaut. 



(Par contre certaines options, comme Peinture à l'eau, ne sont plus proposées sur les Macs récents. Ca a ete abandonné en même temps que le look Aqua)


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2017)

Ici, on t'indique comment le faire (au moins partiellement) sur un _hackintosh_. Tu dois sans doute pouvoir faire de même sur ta machine (au risque de la bouziller, bien entendu).


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

Merci je vais essayer


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2017)

Commence par te faire un clone de ton Mac, avant de commencer à bidouiller les ressources systeme. On ne sait jamais!


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

Ok merci du conseil


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

Bon je viens de tester et ça marche ! Merci


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

J'ai un MacBook Pro 2016 (avec les perf d'un 2012 )

Avant et après :


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

Et pour modifier ce qui en dessous quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## peyret (3 Janvier 2017)

Photoshop.....


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

peyret a dit:


> Photoshop.....



Oui mais tu n'as pas le plaisir de l'ouvrir via le menu pomme


----------



## polyzargone (3 Janvier 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Et pour modifier ce qui en dessous quelqu'un a une solution ?



Il faut éditer le /Users/ton_nom_d'utilisateur/Library/Preferences/com.apple.SystemProfiler.plist avec un éditeur de texte ou mieux avec PlistEdit Pro.


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Il faut éditer le /Users/ton_nom_d'utilisateur/Library/Preferences/com.apple.SystemProfiler.plist avec un éditeur de texte ou mieux avec PlistEdit Pro.



J'ai utilisé TextWrangler, il est bien ?
Mais avec ça je peux Modifier que le Nom du Mac (ou un autre nom) ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2017)

*Apple.Geek*

Le tuto inaugural de ce fil : ☞*Mod About This Mac !*☜ t'éclairera sur les fichiers *plist* à éditer et à quels emplacements *key* > *string*.

Quoique un peu ancien > il est toujours pertinent > sauf sur un point : le procédé pour éditer les spécifications du Processeur qui supposait l'existence d'un fichier : /System/Library/CoreServices/Loginwindow/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/*AboutThisMac.Strings* > fichier qui n'existe plus dans «El Capitan 10.11» ou «Sierra 10.12».

Il semble que des possesseurs de _Hackintosh_ > dont le processeur soit identifié a priori comme d'un modèle inconnu > aient eu plus de chance dans les deux OS (10.11 voire 10.12) avec le fichier suivant :
/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSystemInfo.framework/Versions/A/Resources/French.lproj/*AppleSystemInfo.strings*.

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas réussi à partir de mon _MacBook Pro 17" i7 2.5 GHz Late_2011_ à éditer la spécification du processeur malgré plusieurs manipulations, mais comme j'ai improvisé à la sauvette la customisation poilante dont j'ai donné une capture (parce que je trouvais ton fil marrant) > je n'ai pas cherché davantage.

[Comme je n'ouvre jamais pour moi-même le panneau _À propos de ce Mac_ > et que nul (qui pourrait être épaté de cet affichage) n'est jamais autorisé à approcher de mon Mac --> je ne ressens pas une forte motivation pour creuser la question.]


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Apple.Geek*
> 
> Le tuto inaugural de ce fil : ☞*Mod About This Mac !*☜ t'éclairera sur les fichiers *plist* à éditer et à quels emplacements *key* > *string*.
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas bien compris comment tu as fait pour modifier à propos de ce Mac (ou c'est chez moi que ça marche pas )


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

Là je dois faire quoi ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

Et si je veux passer par la méthode de ton lien :


----------



## city1 (3 Janvier 2017)

Ce blocage ci est me semble-t-il lié au SIP introduit sous El Capitan qui interdit la modification de certains fichiers même à l'administrateur de l'ordinateur. On ne peut ainsi pas modifier l'apparence du dock, l'aspect des icones ...


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

city1 a dit:


> Ce blocage ci est me semble-t-il lié au SIP introduit sous El Capitan qui interdit la modification de certains fichiers même à l'administrateur de l'ordinateur. On ne peut ainsi pas modifier l'apparence du dock, l'aspect des icones ...



C'est dommage


----------



## city1 (3 Janvier 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> C'est dommage



mais il est possible de désactiver le SIP  

Redémarrez votre MacBook en mode Recovery en pressant les touches du clavier CMD + R Allez ensuite dans le menu Utilitaire et lancez le Terminal et entrez la commande suivante :

csrutil disable; reboot

Vous lirez à l’écran que le SIP a été désactivé. 

Pour une vérification, lancez un démarrage normal et ouvrer le terminal et entrez la commande 

csrutil status 

Si le message csrutil disable apparait c'est gagné ! 

A voir si ça marche pour Sierra


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

Ici y'a des lignes que je peux modifier ?


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

city1 a dit:


> mais il est possible de désactiver le SIP
> 
> Redémarrez votre MacBook en mode Recovery en pressant les touches du clavier CMD + R Allez ensuite dans le menu Utilitaire et lancez le Terminal et entrez la commande suivante :
> 
> ...



Je vais essayer ça  [emoji106]


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2017)

Dans le fichier : /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSystemInfo.framework/Versions/A/ Resources/French.lproj/*AppleSystemInfo.strings* > j'ai fait choux blanc.

Dans le fichier : /Applications/Utilities/System\ Information.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/ *SPInfo.strings* > j'ai édité 2 chaînes [*<string></string>*] -->


```
[Disque %@ SSD]
<key>DISP_GFX_MAIN</key>
    <string>PEINTURE À L'EAU</string>
...............................
[SSD externe]
<key>MAC_MEMORY_TEXT</key>
    <string>ÉLÉPHANTESQUE</string>
```

Dans le fichier : ~/Library/Preferences/*com.apple.SystemProfiler.plist* > j'ai édité 2 chaînes :

```
<dict>
        <key>AGW-fr_FR</key>
        <string>MacBook Pro (15 pouces, mi-2010)</string>
        <key>DF8Y-fr_FR</key>
        <string>MacBook Pro (15 pouces, début 2011)</string>
        <key>DW48-fr-BE_FR</key>
        <string>MacBook Pro (17-inch, Late 2011)</string>
        <key>DW48-fr_FR</key>
        <string>TRAPANELLE 103 TURBO (8 cylindres, début 2016)</string>
    </dict>
...............................

<key>15G1212-fr_FR</key>
        <string>macOS ORIGINAL</string>
```
 (mais cela varie selon les Macs et les OS installés - repérer les bonnnes entrées).

Il est évident que le premier réflexe doit consister à sauvegarder l'état original des fichiers (copie) > afin de pouvoir revenir à l'état premier par substitution.

Une telle re-substitution manuelle du fichier originel au fichier édité pour revenir au défaut > modifiera les droits sur le fichier :
/Applications/Utilities/System\ Information.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/*SPInfo.strings*
à *user=moi* et *group=staff* > penser donc à rétablir à *user=root* et *group=admin*, par exemple par la commande dans le «Terminal» :

```
sudo chown root:admin /Applications/Utilities/System\ Information.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj/SPInfo.strings
```

S'il s'agissait de la copie du fichier original : /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSystemInfo.framework/ Versions/A/Resources/French.lproj/*AppleSystemInfo.strings* remise manuellement à sa place en écrasant le fichier édité > alors la commande serait :

```
sudo chown 0:0 /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSystemInfo.framework/Versions/A/Resources/French.lproj/AppleSystemInfo.strings
```
 pour revenir à *user=root* et *group=wheel*.

Si l'on peut s'amuser à saisir des contenus d'énoncés fantaisistes dans les chaînes [*<string></string>*] sans que cela ne prête à conséquence en ce qui concerne ces 3 fichiers > il vaut mieux veiller à ne pas déranger la syntaxe formelle pointilleuse clé / chaîne du fichier (sans quoi le fichier _in extenso_ sera invalidé).

Comme indiqué par *city1*  précédemment > la désactivation préalable du *SIP* dans le «Terminal» du *Recovery OS* est de rigueur pour qui voudrait éditer le fichier *AppleSystemInfo.strings* de la Bibliothèque-Système.


----------



## Apple.Geek (3 Janvier 2017)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos ! Je vais faire ça ce week-end pour pas faire d'erreur dans les modifs


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2017)

Le plus simple pour te faire une copie des 3 fichiers critiques > c'est d'attacher une clé USB > et de faire un glisser-déposer direct de chaque fichier dans le volume de la clé. Ainsi, tu auras des copies-conformes des fichiers prêtes à être remises à leurs places si besoin était > à ta charge ensuite de corriger les droits sur 2 d'entre eux que ta manipulation manuelle à appropriés à l'*user=toi* et à ton groupe de base = *staff*.

Par contre > quand tu édites les fichiers originaux restés à leur place avec «TextWrangler» par exemple > les droits sur les fichiers sont strictement conservés dans leur état originel.


----------



## Apple.Geek (8 Janvier 2017)

Ici :





CPU names c'est pour changer le nom ??


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2017)

Salut *AppleGeek
*
Dans ton fichier *com.apple.SystemProfiler.plist* > tu n'as qu'à remplacer le contenu de la chaîne :

```
<string>Mac Pro (Late 2103)</string>
```
 par :

```
<string>LE MAC DU GEEK (An 2026)</string>
```
 par exemple (ou tout ce que tu voudras, bien sûr) > et le nom du modèle de ton Mac et de son année seront customisés.

Comme tu as 2 chaînes avec intitulés identiques > tout dépend de ta langue de préférence : tu n'as qu'à éditer le chaîne du haut (si tu es en Français = France > sinon l'autre > sinon les 2) - tu verras après re-démarrage l'effet produit.

Attention ! - ne crée surtout pas d'entrée supplémentaire en pied de fichier si tu ne veux pas l'invalider.


----------

